
Ask HN: How much do Uber drivers really make? - davidcoronado
I&#x27;ve always been curious about how much Uber drivers earn. I&#x27;ve asked my Uber drivers before but I am not sure if they are exaggerating. Do any of you have experience driving for Uber part-time and if so how much do you make hourly? (specifically in the Bay Area)
======
rmason
From talking with drivers I know the rate after subtracting for the car is
between $9-15 an hour

Here's a few articles where drivers talk:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/baltimore/comments/2xjede/baltimore...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baltimore/comments/2xjede/baltimore_uber_driver_ama/)

[http://www.inquisitr.com/2077969/how-much-do-uber-drivers-
re...](http://www.inquisitr.com/2077969/how-much-do-uber-drivers-really-make-
journalist-goes-undercover-to-find-out/)

------
jjalan
I did a research on this a month ago for India market -
[https://medium.com/@jjalan/is-it-still-profitable-to-buy-
and...](https://medium.com/@jjalan/is-it-still-profitable-to-buy-and-attach-
car-to-uber-in-india-47aadbe4cdca)

------
joebeach56
It is usually around $9 an hour if you are lucky enough to get a few surge
rides it could be more. Most of the time I would equate it with taking a loan
out on the future value of your car.

------
farright
This is an interesting question, but don't forget to also ask "how much would
they make if they weren't working for Uber?"

Same goes for Walmart. If you've been to Walmart and Starbucks it's pretty
clear that most Walmart workers would never be able to get a job at Starbucks.

